# melted hanging guy



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/m/viewer
hope this is a good link.
I made a 10 foot tall melted man for a toxic room concept for 2011. It turned our pretty good and is creepy as he'll in a strobe lit room! It is made of about 5 cans of dows great-stuff spray gap filler, spray paint and some scrap wood. Enjoy, if the link is no good ill see what I can do....I'm new to forums and am using my smartphone to do all this so bear with me! Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Flesh, it appears people have to have an account on Picasaweb to view your picture. The link goes to a sign in page.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Doh!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you might try photobucket to host the pic. that way everyone can see it!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

No, Picasaweb is fine. I use it all the time. It works just like photobucket. He just used the wrong link. Plus, that link is for a mobile version of the site. I suspect he is trying to do this from his phone.


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah guys sorry. Got verizon coming Wednesday next week to install internet for me. These smartphones are not so smart....lots of stuff to post as soon as I have mre options! Thanks for everyones understanding!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm anxious to see this. It appears you gave the link to the Picasa mobile homepage. It shows the pictures for you since it's your account, but you'll need to link us to the actual picture or album for us to see it. As you said, it's probably much easier on your computer.


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

haha, geez every body, I hope it lives up to everyone's expectations, it's taking me forever to get this crazy picture posted... I hope to get it on here tonight!


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

well, either my privilage levels are not high enough or I'm just not doing something right. it seems that I am not allowed to post images.... I can describe it...it's 8feet tall and awesome... other than that I don't know what else to try, any help would be awesome. I'm setting up a photobucket account, maybe that will help.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow, can a moderator help him with this??? I think we're all dying to see his creation... Oh and Just edit the first post so the "less dedicated" don't get too bored to search through the thread to find it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Flesh, there's a discussion of attaching and posting images in the FAQs here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

If you go the Attachment route, be aware there is a limit on the number of attachments you can post before you have to start deleting them. Having a Photobucket account is more useful in the long run.

Since you have less than 10 posts, you can't yet set up a photoalbum on your profile page (or edit your posts), but you should otherwise be able to post an image in a thread.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Just go to a library and load it up


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

ok, got the internet up, got a photo bucket (freebee) account, and working my butt off posting as much as I can to reach my 10 posts or whatever so I can create a photo album. soon, soon. I'll make a new thread when I can post the pics so that it's easier to find.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another thread on posting from Photobucket that will be helpful because it has a visual aid in it:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22863

You don't need to make a photoalbum first (although they're nice to have on your profile page when folks come to visit) in order to post a photo. Just copy and paste the IMG Code from Photobucket into your post.


----------



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

check out the thread "melted hanging guy WITH PICS" for the pictures that I've been trying to load!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The new thread is here, so I will close this thread now

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27102


----------

